# Neue Welle von Nazi-Spam



## sascha (15 Mai 2005)

Wunderte mich schon darüber, dass ich heute unzählige Spam-Mail mit sichtlich fremdenfeindlicher Motivation bekomme. Dürfte nicht nur mir so gehen:



			
				joewein schrieb:
			
		

> Brauner Spam made in Germany
> 
> Am 15.05.2005 schwappte erneut eine braune Welle in die Postfächer zahlreicher Computerbenutzer. Unbekannte versandten massenhaft Spam-Emails mit ausländerfeindlichen, rechtsextremistischen Inhalten. Damit wiederholte sich ein Email-Angriff vom Vorjahr, der am 10.06.2004 um ca. 2:00 morgen mitteleuropäischer Sommerzeit begonnen hatte, damals offenbar im Zusammenhang mit den bevorstehenden Europawahlen. Was damals daran besonders bemerkenswert war: Das verwendete Mailprogramm zeigte erstaunliche Ähnlichkeiten zum vorher kursierenden Sober.G-Wurm. Teilweise waren die versendenden Rechner kurz zuvor bereits als Quellen dieses Wurms aufgefallen (siehe de.admin.net-abuse.mail). Zeitgleich mit dem Start der Nazi-Spam-Welle wurden auf einmal kaum mehr Sober-Virenmails verschickt.
> Dieser Zusammenhang legte nahe, dass Sober.G in Umlauf gesetzt wurde, um Hintertüren zur Verbreitung des Sober.H genannten Nazi-Spams zu schaffen. Verbindungen zwischen der Spammer-Szene und der rechtsradikalen Szene wurden vom Heise-Verlag ebenso dokumentiert wie Verbindungen zwischen der Viren- und Spammer-Szene (siehe "Aufgedeckt: Trojaner als Spam-Roboter"). Nun wurden erstmals alle drei Elemente verknüpft.
> ...



http://www.joewein.de/sw/spam-rechtsextrem.htm

Ob sich das braune Pack damit einen Gefallen tut, darf bezweifelt werden...


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2005)

Dieser Mist höhrt auch nicht auf. Selbst jetzt kommen diese Mails noch herein. Ich habe inzwischen dutzende in allen Variationen. Die Spamfilter sind auch machtlos dagegen und die Eingabe von Schlüsselwörtern im Filter ist aufwendiger, als die Mails zu löschen. :evil:


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spamfilter sind auch machtlos dagegen und die Eingabe von Schlüsselwörtern im Filter ist aufwendiger, als die Mails zu löschen. :evil:


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Mein SPAM-Filter hat die bislang alle gekillt.

```
X-Spam-Level: ***************************
```
Reichen tun drei Sterne um die Mail auszusortieren.


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2005)

Und die nächste Welle kommt in 10 Tagen:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,356236,00.html


----------



## stieglitz (17 Mai 2005)

Und hier steht ein ausführlicher Bericht bei Telepolis.
Offensichtlich wurde der WM-Wurm nur als Schleuder für den Nazispamm eingeschleust.
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20105/1.html


			
				Telepolis schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antivirenfirmen haben mit ihrer Informationspolitik ein Gutteil dazu beigetragen, dass die Gefährlichkeit des neuen Soberwurms anfangs unterschätzt wurde. Offenbar fiel es keinem der Antivirenspezialisten zunächst auf, dass Sober.P über eine Funktion verfügt, die den Wurm in die Lage versetzt, weitere Schadprogramme aus dem Internet nachzuladen.
> 
> Erst durch diese Funktion wurde die neuerliche Spammailwelle aus der rechtsradikalen Ecke ausgelöst. Vorher lud Sober.P seine Nachfolgevariante Sober.Q aus dem Netz in die infizierten PCs und baute ein weit verzweigtes Bot-Netz fernsteuerbarer Zombie-PCs auf, die nur auf die Initialzündung zur Verbreitung der rechtsradikalen Propagandamails warteten. Wie etliche seiner Vorgänger enthält übrigens auch Sober.Q in seinem Quellcode eine deutschsprachige Botschaft. Darin behauptet der Sober-Programmierer, er sei alles andere als ein Spammer, er könnte aber durchaus einer werden.


----------



## News (20 Mai 2005)

Wow, hier am Arbeitsplatz schlugen bei mir eben innerhalb von 2 Sekunden 3 dieser Mails ein - abgesandt von irgendwelchen obskuren/gefaketen freenet-Accounts. Grrr...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

53 innerhalb  weniger Minuten auf dem Account einer  Bekannten. Ich weiß auch wie die Adresse 
 "verraten" wurde:  diese verdammten Verteilerlisten mit denen  per cc zig Leute mit "lustigen" 
Mails versorgt werden und dadurch ihre  Mail-Addi in kürzester Zeit in zig PCs "untergebracht" ist 
von Leuten, die sie überhaupt nicht kennt: Ich habe allen Bekannte und Freunden strikt untersagt
meine Addi in Verteilerlisten aufzunehmen 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (20 Mai 2005)

Das BSI meldet nun auch, dass am Montag, 23.05.05 eine neue Welle droht.
http://www.bsi.bund.de/presse/pressinf/200505soberp.htm

@News
Ich habe schon Hunderte, soll ich Dir ein paar weiterleiten?  

Heute gegen 11 h ging der Eingang zurück. Dass das  gesteuert wird, sieht man daran, dass immer neue Betreffzeilen verwendet werden.

Und unsere Mail-Adresse wird auch dafür verwendet, es kommen bald so viele Bounces, wie Spam.


----------



## News (20 Mai 2005)

> Ich habe schon Hunderte, soll ich Dir ein paar weiterleiten?


Ich hab auch schon ein paar mehr als die erwähnten 3....
Ach, lass mal gut sein mit dem Weiterleiten, so spannend ist die Lektüre nicht


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59729


> Als würde das nicht ausreichen, füllen sich die Postfächer der Anwender noch zusätzlich mit Fehlermeldungen von Mail-Servern à la "Delivery has failed".


cp


----------



## webwatcher (23 Mai 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,357111,00.html


> SOBER VERSTUMMT
> 
> Die Neonazi-Mailflut scheint vorüber
> 
> ...


ww


----------

